# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Масло примулы вечерней

## ku_mama

кто пил?  по какой схеме?

я нашла несколько:

1. 31 недель	1х500 мг 1 раз в день
32 недель	1х500 мг 2 раза в день
33 недель	1х500 мг 2 раза в день
34 недель	1х500 мг 3 раза в день
35 недель	1х500 мг 4 раза в день
36 недель	2х500 мг 3 раза в день
37 недель	2х500 мг 3 раза в день
38 недель	3х500 мг 3 раза в день
39 недель	4х500 мг 3 раза в день, плюс 2х500 мг на ночь к шейке, как свечи
40 недель	4х500 мг каждый час-два, плюс 2х500 мг на ночь к шейке, как свечи

2. Классическая:
с 34-й по 1 в день,
с 36-й - по 2 в день, 
с 38-й или 39-й по 3 в день. 

3. в США рекомендуют следующую схему: 
С 24 недели: по 1000 мг в день
С 30 недели: по 1500 мг в день
С 34 недели: по 3000 мг в день.

Просто думаю, сколько банок покупать....

----------


## ku_mama

это если по 500 мг... а если по 1300 мг ???????

----------


## kazangi

я на др. форуме интересовалась про это масло, мне написали, что тем же действием обладает оливковое экстра виржин, пить с 34-36 недели по 2-3 ложки в день. А конкретно масло примулы лучше на промежность использовать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ух ты ж, какие изощренные схемы существуют. 
Я знаю схему по столовой ложке в день с 34й недели =))) Любого масла. Лично я делаю глоток любого масла, которое есть в доме. Сейчас пока еще кедровое не кончилось, оно очень вкусное, но скоро кончится, буду простое оливковое экстра верджин пить, на кунжутное вряд ли раскошелюсь =)

----------


## Tash

оливковое??? да ну нафиг! оно гораздо беднее по кислотам, и соотношение омега6\омега3 совсем не то, что в  масле примулы.
кунжутное ложками не попьёшь, если оно натуральное)))
а вот кедровое само то! по составу даже примулу опережает на много пунктов.

----------


## yakudza

Может не совсем в тему...
Я просто подумала, если масло принимать внутрь, оно, наверное, и от изжоги поможет? (замучала проклятая)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Мне от изжоги больше всего помогало кушать очень маленькими порциями, но часто.

----------


## olga_s

а кто-нибудь его в Калуге видел? я не нашла. думаю в Мск ехать за ним.

----------


## kazangi

фемигландин попробуйте поискать, это тоже самое, или масло ослинника, у распространителей БАД vision что-то такое есть, я думаю, ее среди других БАДов тоже можно найти

----------


## olga_s

мне бы не хотелось вижн...  а фемигландин - он с витамином Е. хотелось бы найти примулы производства "Сольгар" http://smed.ru/catalog-medical/70712/#article - их витамины перинатальные пью. этой фирме доверяю, ибо они не синтетические. во всех аптеках - и государственных, и частных, и в экологии человека спрашивала - нет примулы... буду знакомых из Мск просить везти, на верно

----------


## olga_s

подруга привезла из Мск Масло вечерней примулы (Масло ослинника) Виталайн / Evening Primrose Oil Vitaline - 861 руб. 100 капсул. Производителя "Сольгар" не нашла. ну Виталайн вроде тож неплохие - американские. буду пить по второй схеме - с 34 недели. как раз около 100 выходит до 40ой.

----------

